# Gods and Monsters - Apocalypse of Time - The Maps



## FlatFact (Dec 24, 2020)

Gods and Monster The time apocalypse 
Chapter one - the maps.

I'm reseting the historical time line. First I start with the maps.
The historical timeline is not 300 years, out or 1,000 years.
But thousands and thousands of years.
WE HAVE NO MAPS




_View: https://youtu.be/NQLeCn0hBOo_


----------



## luddite (Dec 24, 2020)

Great video @FlatFact. Nice to have some more Aussie's here!

Did the September solstice align with Taurus as your video suggests it would?


----------



## FlatFact (Dec 26, 2020)

luddite said:


> Did the September solstice align with Taurus as your video suggests it would?





March and September are the equinox .

So December and June are the solstice.

Yes Taurus was aligned at solar noon at the JUNE 2020 solstice.
It is not a suggestion or a theory, it is a flatfact of the sky.

Thanks for your comment, I didn't think anyone saw my post.
ps oi oi oi


----------



## luddite (Dec 26, 2020)

FlatFact said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Did the September solstice align with Taurus as your video suggests it would?
> ...


Your videos are really well done. I've watched a few now. 

On this topic, if your video is correct then we are using really old maps and they're is no update as of yet. Or is it just a naming issue of the line of the tropics?


----------



## veeall (Dec 26, 2020)

Is it sure that sun is not in capricorn right now? Stellarium app displays zodiac and there it's currently in capricorn?

Thank you for explaining the heavenly clock in an accessible way! Good primer for me!


----------



## FlatFact (Dec 26, 2020)

luddite said:


> FlatFact said:
> 
> 
> > Your videos are really well done. I've watched a few now.
> ...


----------



## veeall (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm sorry, the Androids flat earth clock app shows it's in capricorn, not stellarium. Stellarium shows the sun in sagittarius (at least here in my phone).


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 26, 2020)

Everything is so mysterious. Even the creation of these maps is something extraordinary. Where these maps really came from is an enigma.


----------



## FlatFact (Dec 28, 2020)

veeall said:


> I'm sorry, the Androids flat earth clock app shows it's in capricorn, not stellarium. Stellarium shows the sun in sagittarius (at least here in my phone).



Yes. I have mentioned numerous times around social media (flat earth groups) that DIRTH's flat earth clock is wrong.
From what I understand, DIRTH has a coder make the app for him.

Stellarium on the other hand is very good. But not to travel back in time.

As I mentioned in my video I am a 30 year plus astronomical programmer as well as other fields, and I also mentioned
the* sky IS the proof not astronomical applications*.

You've got to outside and check the sky. How? solar noon (by the sun not by a clock)

The next zero point to check will be the March equinox at *Solar Noon*.
If the sun is in the constellation Aquarius at solar noon, we will be in the age of Aquarius. 

Google search tells me in Victoria, Australia
March Equinox will be at 8:37 pm on Saturday, 20 March 2021 *<-- see this not solar noon

There are plenty of people over the years that have checked in the days leading up to the equinoxes and solstices
and found that the reality does not match the computer generated  date. *

_Because.. There is a problem with the astronomical code for time! _


----------



## veeall (Dec 28, 2020)

Can you, please, share the method to check the Equinox, i could probably google it, but just in case it can be put in simplistic terms. How to check it at the daytime?


----------



## luddite (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't know enough about any of this but I find no suprise that the old sky clock information is not delivered to us accurately.


----------



## veeall (Dec 28, 2020)

> Some astronomical coordinates—e.g., right ascension and celestial longitude—are measured from the vernal equinox. It is sometimes called the first point of Aries because it was at the beginning of that constellation some 2,000 years ago. The term is still used, though precession of the equinoxes has moved the vernal equinox into *Pisces*.


Source



> Yes Taurus was aligned at solar noon at the JUNE 2020 solstice.



I get it now, the mentioning of Cancer and Capricorn on a post-medieval maps is huge anachronism.


----------



## FlatFact (Dec 28, 2020)

veeall said:


> Can you, please, share the method to check the Equinox, i could probably google it, but just in case it can be put in simplistic terms. How to check it at the daytime?



A stick in the ground will work. 
But when it is equinox only locations at the 0 degree latitude will see no shadow. 
The sun will be directly overhead.
Everywhere else will still will see a shadow in relation their latitude.


veeall said:


> > Some astronomical coordinates—e.g., right ascension and celestial longitude—are measured from the vernal equinox. It is sometimes called the first point of Aries because it was at the beginning of that constellation some 2,000 years ago. The term is still used, though precession of the equinoxes has moved the vernal equinox into *Pisces*.
> 
> 
> Source
> ...


Indeed


FlatFact said:


> veeall said:
> 
> 
> > Can you, please, share the method to check the Equinox, i could probably google it, but just in case it can be put in simplistic terms. How to check it at the daytime?
> ...



First point of Aries was far before 2,000 years ago. A sky fact


luddite said:


> I don't know enough about any of this but I find no suprise that the old sky clock information is not delivered to us accurately.


We all could have checked.


----------



## FlatFact (Feb 12, 2021)

veeall said:


> I'm sorry, the Androids flat earth clock app shows it's in capricorn, not stellarium. Stellarium shows the sun in sagittarius (at least here in my phone).



I addressed your comment in part 2 which is now released on YT.
Chapter 2 is finally released.
Gods and Monsters the Time Apocalypse - Chapter Two
THE DRIFT.
If you have lived long enough, you may feel that time is speeding up and the weather is different.



_View: https://youtu.be/SPKul03e5JI_


----------

